
The Remarkable Comeback of Przewalski’s Horse - bryanrasmussen
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/remarkable-comeback-przewalski-horse-180961142/?no-ist
======
ghostly_s
This website hijacks my Chrome 'back' shortcuts. Not cool, Smithsonian.

------
tomcam
There are tens of thousands of wild horses in the USA:
[http://theweek.com/articles/460722/american-west-being-
overr...](http://theweek.com/articles/460722/american-west-being-overrun-by-
wild-horses)

~~~
Semiapies
Those are _feral_ horses, descendants of escaped domesticated horses. The
species in this article has never been domesticated.

~~~
tomcam
Gratefully upvoted--thanks for the correction. Never thought about the
difference until you put it that way

------
andrewl
As soon as I saw that thick neck and mane I thought of the horses in the
Lascaux cave paintings:

[https://www.ancient.eu/image/5589/](https://www.ancient.eu/image/5589/)

------
surlyadopter
If you are in QC and want to see a P-Horse, the Granby Zoo has a small herd.
They are neat to see in person, your brain says "horse" and then "wait a
minute, something is slightly off here".

------
greedo
I remember seeing these at the San Diego Wild Animal Park (now called the Zoo
Safari) in the 80's. Thought they were pretty cool, and I'm glad they've
prospered.

